# Weekly Competition 2016-12



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F' R2 F U' F' U' F2 R2
*2. *F' R U' R F' R F' U2
*3. *F2 U' R' U2 F R2 U' R' U2 R'
*4. *R' U' F U2 R2 F' U F R' U2
*5. *R' F2 R' F' U' R' U2 F U

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 R D2 R' U B' U L' R F U'
*2. *R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B' R B L R' F D' L R2 U
*3. *B' L2 U D' F R' D F L U' R' F2 R U2 L' B2 R' F2 U2
*4. *B L2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 B' R2 D' R' U2 R2 B' U L' R2 D F'
*5. *D' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U B D B2 F L2 U B2 L' D2 U' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 L2 B2 Fw Uw2 U2 Fw' L2 D' L Fw2 F' Rw B2 L2 Uw Fw2 F L2 F' L2 B L D2 B Rw D' Fw F2 L Fw2 L' D2 Rw' Uw U2 Fw2 R' B Fw
*2. *Rw D Uw' U' Fw Uw' U2 Fw' L2 D2 Rw2 U2 L Rw' Fw F2 Uw' R Uw' B2 Uw' L2 B' U L R B' Uw' Rw2 B Fw2 R D' R' F D2 B' D2 U' R'
*3. *L' Fw' R2 Uw Fw' F D' L2 R' Uw' Fw' F' L' Fw' R' D' B U2 R' Uw L F' Uw2 Fw F Rw D Uw B' Rw' B Uw2 Rw' R B2 L B' L R D
*4. *B Rw' U2 B2 F' L' D Uw2 U F R B F' Uw2 B2 L' U2 L' R D B2 F' Rw' U2 F2 Uw2 F' D2 B Fw2 F D' Uw U2 F' Uw F R Fw' F2
*5. *L D B Rw' F' D B' R' Fw' F R D L R' D' R2 Uw U2 L Uw F2 Rw B R2 U F' Uw U2 F' Uw2 B F2 R D2 U2 R U2 Rw' R U

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 R Uw U2 R' U' B' Dw2 L2 Rw2 D' Uw2 F Uw2 U Fw' F' R' Uw L' F Rw2 B2 Bw Rw2 Dw R2 Dw R2 F' D' Uw' F2 Uw L Rw' D Lw2 Uw Bw' L2 D2 F' Uw2 F' Rw R Bw' Rw2 R2 B' Bw2 Dw2 B2 Bw' Fw R'
*2. *Bw2 U' Lw2 Bw2 L U2 B' F2 Dw' B' U F' D Uw U2 Rw F' U Bw U' R Dw2 U' L F Lw2 Fw F2 Dw' Rw2 B' R Fw D2 Rw Fw2 Rw' B F2 D' Uw Fw Lw R' B F2 L' F' Dw' U' Fw' Uw U Rw D Dw' B D Fw' Dw'
*3. *Lw B' Dw Bw L' Rw R' D U B2 F L2 Fw' F' L Fw' D Uw Bw2 Dw L' Rw2 Dw' U2 L' B' Rw D Dw2 Uw Lw R Dw' B' R Dw U' L2 Rw' R Fw' U' Lw2 R2 Fw2 Lw' R Dw Bw' L' U2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Lw' R2 Bw2 L2 D2 Fw'
*4. *L2 F2 L' B Bw2 R2 D' U L' Lw Dw2 B' Bw L B F' R2 Uw' R Uw' U' R' D Bw2 Dw R' Fw2 Lw F2 Uw2 U Lw2 Fw' L' Lw' Rw B Fw Uw' F' D Uw2 U2 Bw L2 Lw2 R D F' R2 Bw' R2 B Fw' Rw2 B2 Fw' Uw2 Lw U'
*5. *L B' L2 R' U B' Rw Fw' Uw2 Lw Dw2 Uw2 Rw' R2 F2 D' F2 Dw Lw R2 D2 B' Fw2 F' R Bw2 Lw' F' L' R' Dw' U' B R Uw' U2 Lw' U' Fw F R Bw D2 Bw' L2 Fw Rw2 Bw U' B2 U L' Uw U F Rw' R' Fw2 Lw' Bw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F2 D' 2L 2D' 2U2 2F2 F 2L' 3F2 2R 2B D2 2R' 2D' 2L2 3R' 2D 3U' L' 3U' 2U' 3F' L' 3R 2R2 U' B 3F2 3R 3U 2B 3F' 2U U 2B2 3R2 2U2 B2 L2 3R 2R D' 3R B 2U 2L R2 B 2D2 3U R' 3F2 3U' 2F L 2F F2 3U2 B' L 2R' 3F2 2F' U2 2R2 3U2 3F2 F 2R2 D2
*2. *2F' R' 2B2 3F2 2F' F2 L' 2R' U L2 2L 2U2 U' L 2U2 F2 2L' 2R' U2 3R2 D2 3F2 2F R2 2F2 D 3U 2U U2 L2 D2 F' 3U' 2R D 3F' 2D' 2F' 2L' 2R' 2U 3R 2R2 D2 3R' U B2 3F' F' 2U2 F' 2U U' 2L2 3U 2R U 2R R2 U 3F 3U 2U2 U2 L' R' D 2U2 U2 2L2
*3. *2R R 2F2 U2 F' 2U2 B' D2 L2 2L 2R F2 L 2R 2B 3F L2 B' 2B 3R 2R R2 B' D 3U L' 3R 3F2 3U' U' 3R2 F2 2L 2R2 R F D 2B 2L' 2U' 2L' 3F 3R F D 3U 3F D 2L' 2U' U' 2R 2B2 R' 3F' 2D U B2 U' 2R2 2D2 R2 2B' 3R' 2R2 3F 2R 2D' 3R' 2F
*4. *3R 2B2 2R 2B' F' 2L 2B' L' 3F R2 F U 2B 2R' D2 2B 2D' 3U2 U2 B2 L B' R2 3F' U B' 2B2 F2 U2 2R 2D2 U F 3R 2F 2D' B 3F2 F2 2D' 2F' D' 3U U 2R B2 2B2 2L U 3R' F' 2D' 2R' 3F2 2L' 2R2 2D 2U' L' 2D2 B F 3U F 2R2 D' 3F2 R 2U 3R
*5. *2U' F 2R2 2B' L' R U2 2R D' U' 3F2 2U U' 3R' 2R' D' L2 2L' D' U' R2 B 2B2 F' D' 2D' 3U2 2U 2F' 2D 3R' D2 3F' 3U2 3R 3U' 3R' 3U' B2 2L2 B 2B2 3F 3U' R' B L 3R2 2D' L D2 3F2 2U' 2R R 3F' 3R2 R2 D' 2D2 B' F2 3R' D' B2 2U 2R' 2U U' 2L

*7x7x7*
*1. *L 3F' 2R 2B L' 3L' 3R R' 3D 2L2 2B 2F 3L 2R2 R' B' 2B 3B' 3F 2F' 2D' 3B 2L' 3U' 3L 3R' 2R2 2U 2F D' 2U' U' R' 2B 3B2 2F2 3R2 2U' 3L' 2R2 2D2 3F' L2 3L 3R2 3B 3U2 2L2 F2 3L2 B2 3R2 2R2 2F2 U' 3R' 2D2 F' 2U F2 3R2 U' 2B' 3L2 2F' D 2L2 3B L2 3L' 3R' 2R2 B2 2B' 3B' 2F' F2 3L 2R' 3U2 2U' F' L 3R 2U 3B F D2 2B 3F2 2R D L' 3U 2R D' 2D2 3D2 U' 3B'
*2. *2F D 2F' 2D2 L2 2R' R' 2B2 F D' R' F' 2L 3B2 D2 3B2 D 3L D2 3D' 2L2 2D2 L' 2R2 2F2 3R' 2R2 2U2 B 2B 2F' F2 R' B 2L' D 3U 3F2 2D' 2U B 3L' D' F2 3U' 3B' 2D' 3D2 L2 3B 3L2 2R' 2B F' D' 3L B' 2F L' 2L 2B2 2F 2D 3L' R F' 3D2 3F2 L2 R2 D' 2D2 U2 3R 2R' B' U2 2R' U' 3F2 3D 2U2 3F 3U' U 3L2 2U 2B' 2D' 3B 2L D2 2D' L 2L' D 3U' 3L2 3F' L
*3. *3R 3F' D' 3L' 2U' U2 L 2L2 D2 3D F2 2R B2 2L' 2D 3U2 U 2L' 2B 3F2 D' L 3D 2L2 B2 2D' 3U' U 3L' 3D' L U' B' 3B2 F 3L' 3R 2R D 3L' R' 3F2 F D' 3B' 3F2 3R' R' 3F F 3D2 2F' 3D2 R' B' U2 3B2 2L' D2 2D' 3D2 3U R' 3D 3L 2D 3U2 3L' 3R' 2B' 2U2 2F' 3R2 2D2 B 3B' 3L2 3F' 3D' 3B2 3F F' 3R' D' 2D2 3U 2U2 2L 3L 2R2 2D' 2R2 3D' 3B2 L2 2R2 2B' 3B 3U 2R2
*4. *B' 3B 2F F2 3L' 3R 2F2 3U2 2U2 2L 2D2 3B 3F' 3L' R2 2B' 2L' F2 3D 2B2 R2 B 2D2 2B2 2R U' F 3L 2B 2R' D' U' 2L' 2R' 3D2 L' F' 2R 3U2 U2 2F D 2D 3D 3U2 R' U2 3L2 3F' 3D 2F' 2D2 2R' B 3F' 2F F 2R' 3F 2D2 U2 3F 2F' 2L2 3R 2D' R2 3F U 3R 2B' R' B' 3U' 2U' R2 F L 3U U' L' 2L 3D' B' 3B2 L2 3R 2R 3B 3F' F D 3R 3U2 3B' 3F2 3D 3U' 2R2 3B
*5. *3D' 2U2 2B F2 L 3F D' 2L' 3R 3U' U 3F 2F 3L2 B 3B' 2F2 F2 L' 2R' 3D2 3U' 2B 3B 3U 2L' D' 3D2 3U' 3L 2R' 3B2 3F2 L 2F 3D 2U U2 2F' F' 3R2 2D' L' 2L2 2F2 L 3R D 3D L2 U' 3F2 2U2 F' R' D' L 3D' 3R2 2D2 2B' 2L2 3L 3R2 2B2 3B 2F' 2R2 2U' B 2D' 3L2 3R2 2R' 2D2 3U' 2L' F2 D 3D2 B2 3B 2D' B R2 D2 2D' 2L' 3R 2U' F' R 3B' 3D 3F 2D 3D2 2B 3L 3U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F U F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
*2. *F U' F R U2 F' R'
*3. *U2 F2 R' U R2 U F R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' B' L' F D R' L F' R2 F U F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D L2
*2. *D2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D F R2 D L2 R' D F' R2 D'
*3. *B2 D R2 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U L2 R F' R2 U R D2 L' D B' R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F Rw' D2 F Uw' L Fw L2 D Uw2 U B2 Fw' D' B R Uw U Fw Uw2 U' Fw D' Fw D' F R2 D U Rw' U F' D' U' R' Fw2 F L' Rw2 U'
*2. *D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' B F2 L Uw2 R2 U' L R U' Rw F' U R2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw R Fw L2 Rw2 Fw2 U Rw2 F2 L B' Fw F' L R' Fw'
*3. *Rw R2 Uw Fw2 D' Uw2 L2 D Rw2 Fw L' B Uw U B R' D' Uw' U2 Fw L2 Fw L F' Rw' Uw Rw2 U2 Fw F R2 Fw' F D L' B' L2 Fw2 R B

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Lw' Rw B Lw U2 L2 Uw' U' B2 Bw' F' Lw2 Fw Dw2 U F Lw' Bw' F' U B' Dw L D2 Dw Uw' U2 Lw' R2 Dw' L U2 R2 Bw2 Fw' Lw' Dw F' U' L D2 Dw2 B Bw2 F2 L' Lw2 F D' Fw2 Lw2 R2 Fw' Dw Rw B2 Uw' R2 Uw'
*2. *Rw' U' Bw2 L' B2 Lw Bw' Fw D' Uw' U2 B2 Uw2 Lw' Uw' F L Bw2 Rw R' Fw2 L' Lw2 B2 Fw2 D2 Dw Lw' Dw U' Bw F Uw2 Rw F2 R2 B2 Fw L Dw Uw2 Lw2 R2 B2 Dw L Uw Bw F' Lw2 R' Uw R' Bw L2 Dw' Uw Bw2 Fw F'
*3. *Fw2 Rw' Fw' R' B2 Fw L2 B' Dw2 Uw' B' Bw2 Dw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 B2 Rw2 R' Uw2 Lw' Bw' Fw2 D U2 L F2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 L' Lw F D2 Bw Rw Dw2 B F Lw2 Uw L2 Bw' Dw R2 Uw B F2 L Lw2 U B' F U Fw U' Bw2 F Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U2 2L2 D B2 2F F2 U2 2B 2F 2R B' D2 L' 3F' F R 2F2 2D' 2U2 R 3F2 2L 2R2 2F' 3R2 B 2B2 2D2 2U' 2F2 2D2 U' L2 2L F 2L 2R2 R2 3U2 B2 2L2 B 2D 3R' 2B' L' 3R 2D2 2R2 3F 2R R' 2U 2L' 2U2 U 3F F' L' R' U R' U2 L 2L' 2R 2U R D' F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D 3U 3R2 2R' B 2B2 L2 2B 2R 2B' L' 3F L2 2L2 3R R B 2B' 3F 3R2 2D' 3D2 3U 3R U 3R' 2U' L 2L2 F 2D' U R F 2U B2 F 3L2 D2 L 2L 2B2 3L2 2U2 3F2 U2 2B2 3F2 2F 3R2 3D L' 3B' 2F2 3L' 2D' 2R U 3F2 2U2 3R 2B' 2F' 3D2 3R 2R 2B' D2 2U2 U F 2R2 R 3B' 3F F' D' B 2R D U' 3R2 2F' F 2L' 3R 3U2 L2 3U R B' 3U 2F' L R 3D 3L2 2F2 D2 3D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 B U2 B R' D' B R B' F D2 F' R
*2. *B' U2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 B R2 D2 B D R B2 U L B' U2 R2 U2 B2
*3. *F L2 B U' D2 F B D F D2 L' F2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2
*4. *F R2 B' R' D F2 R D B2 L2 F U2 F U2 R2 B' R2 B2
*5. *L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B R2 F' D' R B L' D L2 F'
*6. *U' B2 D' L' F' U' D2 L B D B2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 R' B2 D2 L2 F2
*7. *B2 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 L2 U2 R F R2 U B' L2 U' B' D L
*8. *D' R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D U' L' D2 R B L R D R2 F D U'
*9. *D2 F2 D2 L' D L U B2 L' F' L2 F2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B'
*10. *F2 R2 L' U' R' B' U' D' L2 B' L F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 B2
*11. *R2 D' F' L U' F' U' R' F B2 R' D2 F2 L U2 R F2 B2
*12. *B2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 L F2 L B2 R2 F L' U R' F L' R D B R
*13. *D L2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D B2 D F' R' U' L D F' D R U'
*14. *F' D2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 B' R B' L R' B' U R2 F' D' R
*15. *R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R' D' L B' R U' L R' D F'
*16. *U2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 F2 R2 B U B2 U L' D B2 L F' L'
*17. *D F2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R' B' U R2 D F' U R' B' U2 F
*18. *U' L2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F D2 R U2 L B D' F' U L
*19. *L2 U2 D R' U' L2 F' L F' D' F L2 U2 D2 F U2 R2 F U2 R2 F2
*20. *U2 B2 D2 L' D2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 R' B' R D2 R D2 B U B' D' L
*21. *R' U2 F' R2 L U F' R2 F2 D' F2 L U2 D2 B2 U2 R2 L' B2 U2 L
*22. *U' B2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 R U2 B' R F U' B2 F2 L2 U2
*23. *D2 B2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 B' U' L D' R' B R' B' L2 B
*24. *L2 F2 R B2 F2 L D2 L U2 F2 L' F D' F2 R2 F' U' L' B' L2 F'
*25. *U2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 F' R2 U' L R D' F' R' D2 F2 R2
*26. *F U2 D' R' F' R2 L2 F2 D' R' F' U2 D2 F' B' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2
*27. *L2 D' B2 R' F2 R' B' D2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U'
*28. *U F2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 F' L U B U' R B2 R D2 U2
*29. *U R' U' D2 B' U2 D R2 B' L2 F2 U2 L B2 L' D2 L' F2 D2
*30. *D' F2 U B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 D B R U' B2 U' F2 R' D2 B2 F
*31. *R2 F L2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' D' F D2 F L B D2 R2 U' L2
*32. *B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U L2 R2 B2 U B L2 D' R B D R' U B F
*33. *U F' U' F2 D2 F' U2 R' F R2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 R2 U2 D2
*34. *F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' U2 L' U F' U L R2 B D U2 R'
*35. *R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F D2 B L2 F2 R D' U' B' L' F L' D B D
*36. *L2 R2 B L2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' D' L D' F2 R F L F2
*37. *U F2 D' F' U L U R F' D' F R2 B' U2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2
*38. *B2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R F D' F D L U B F' R2 U
*39. *U2 L2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D F2 U2 L D2 B' D' B2 F R' D' L F'
*40. *B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L D2 L' R' D2 B2 D' U L D2 F U2 B R' D2 B

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F L2 D' R' F2 L2 D U2 F U'
*2. *F D2 B' R2 F' U2 B' D2 B R2 F U' R F U' L D B2 F' D U
*3. *L2 B2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 R B' D2 R2 D' L U' L B U
*4. *R F' D' F2 B L F L2 F R B2 L2 B D2 R2 B D2 F D2 L2
*5. *D L2 R2 U R2 U B2 U L2 B2 D B D B' F L R F2 D L' F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R' F' L' R U2 F' L R D U'
*2. *B U' L2 F2 L' D R D' B R2 U' F' B' U2 F2 B' U2 L2 U2 D2 F
*3. *F2 L2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' L' U F2 R B' U2 F2 R2 D' U2
*4. *U2 F2 D2 L' R2 B2 L2 R F2 R' D2 F' U B2 D2 U F' U' L
*5. *F D R D F2 L' U B D F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 L B2 U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 F U2 F' D U2 R F L' F2 D B D2 U2
*2. *F2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L' U' B R2 B' U' B2 L D'
*3. *U F2 U F2 U B2 U' R2 D' R2 U' F U2 L' R' D F' R' B2 U2 F
*4. *B' U2 R2 B R2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 B L' D U' L' D2 B2 L2 B' R F'
*5. *U2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F' R2 U2 R2 U' B R' U' L D' B R U' F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 U R2 D2 U B2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L D R2 F U2 F U2 R2 F U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 U F' R' F U' R U2
*3. *U R2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 R U F' U' B L D2 F' R' D
*4. *Rw Uw L Rw R B Fw2 U2 Rw' D' Uw U B Fw2 F2 D2 B' R U' Rw Uw' U R Fw Uw2 Fw2 R' Uw2 B' Fw' Rw2 R U Fw' U Rw2 U' Rw2 Fw' Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R U2 F R' U' F2 U2 R2 U'
*3. *R F U' B' U2 D' F D2 L U' R2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2
*4. *Rw B2 R D' U2 B D Rw2 Uw' B' Rw2 R' Fw Rw D2 U' Fw2 D Rw2 F2 U F' L2 Rw' F Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F Uw' U L2 B' F Uw U Rw' R Fw'
*5. *R2 Bw2 F' Rw' F Dw Uw' U2 R' U2 Fw' D U2 Fw' Dw' Bw' Rw2 D B Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 F2 Uw' Bw2 Fw Uw' Bw Rw2 R' Bw' Lw B Dw2 L R Fw' Dw F2 L' Fw' Uw R2 B' U' B Bw D2 Rw2 D Uw' Fw Lw D2 R2 D Bw2 L2 F' D

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=5 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=-1 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U R' U' B U' R r u'
*2. *B R' B U' B R B' l r' b
*3. *U R U' B U B U B' l r b' u'
*4. *U B' R' L U' B' R B' L' l b' u'
*5. *R B' U B' U' B' L' r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 5) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (0, 5) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(4, -3) / (2, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 6)
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -3)
*4. *(1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 2) / (0, 6)
*5. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (6, -3) / (6, 1)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R U' R L R L D' L' D' U'
*2. *R U L' U' R' L' D' R' U' D' U'
*3. *L' D L' R' L' U L R' D' U'
*4. *L' R L R' D' R L U D' U'
*5. *U' R D U' D R L D' U' D' U'


----------



## Selkie (Mar 22, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (9.94), 9.27, (6.09), 9.00, 7.10 = *8.46*
*3x3x3:* (12.98), 13.31, 14.32, (14.60), 13.66 = *13.76* // 7th Sub 14 average ever. Hopefully bodes well for Exeter Open next weekend.
*4x4x4:* 1:04.20, 1:02.61, 59.01, 1:18.47, 1:04.15 = *1:03.65* // Lots of 4x4 practice paying off. Sub 1:05 averages seem to be the norm and this is within 1 sec of PB average set three times already this week
*5x5x5:* 2:19.55, 2:07.36, 2:10.84, 2:04.77, 2:31.27 = *2:12.58* // Nicely on course for possible PB when solve 5 happened, probably because I was filming it 
*6x6x6:* 4:20.29, 4:28.45, 5:33.49, 4:22.92, 5:01.35 = *4:37.58* // All over the place and disappointed to have 2 sup 5m solves. Need to get sub 5m on first solve at comp in a week to make mean cut
*7x7x7:* 7:23.76, (7:33.58), 7:20.44, (6:41.28), 7:03.76 = *7:15.99*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: * *1:44.50* // Terrible
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: * *4:40.71* // Terrible
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (1:04.87), (38.14), 52.03, 45.06, 53.12 = *50.07*
*3x3x3 Match The Scramble:* DNF(58.85), 2:18.08, DNF(1:43.20), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*Megaminx:* 4:59.73, 5:09.99, 4:56.50, 5:09.58, 4:52.60 = *5:01.96*
*Pyraminx:* 13.24, 15.24, 16.74, 13.89, 17.19 = *15.29*
*Skewb:* (20.72), 19.44, 16.00, (13.21), 16.63 = *17.36*
*Clock:* 14.13, 15.30, (12.67), (DNF(21.46)), 14.92 = *14.92*
*Square-1:* (53.59), (31.83), 37.38, 32.66, 45.27 = *38.44*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 2:12.43, DNF, DNF = *DNF* // First ever BLD event in WC in > 5 years


----------



## mafergut (Mar 22, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.50, (5.32), 5.49, 5.86, (6.65) = *5.62*
*3x3x3:* (20.78), 18.68, 17.90, 18.64, (17.72) = *18.42*
*4x4x4:* (1:39.51), 1:49.58, 1:57.42, (2:24.29), 2:05.16 = *1:57.39* // Started just fine, then double parity and lockups came visit 
*5x5x5:* (4:11.02), (5:36.38), 4:27.43, 4:48.03, 4:52.74 = *4:42.74* // PB single and Ao5
*2BLD:* 1:49.47, DNF, 2:26.72 = *1:49.47*
*3BLD:* DNF, 12:16.74, DNF = *12:16.74* // Not improving 
*MBLD:* 0/2 = *DNF(22:46.79)* // Tried to rush execution to finish in < 20 min with terrible results
*3x3x3 OH:* 41.78, 44.53, 44.69, (52.11), (40.22) = *43.66*
*3x3x3 MTS:* (2:27.99), 1:57.44, 1:52.30, 1:48.81, (1:47.01+) = *1:52.86* // Nice solves! Forgot to AUF the last one (+2)
*3x3x3 FMC: 34* // Solution below ***
*2-3-4 Relay: 2:26.33* // Sup-2 4x4 
*2-3-4-5 Relay: 7:47.93* // And sup-5 5x5 
*MegaMinx:* (4:01.56), 3:49.73, (3:02.01), 3:43.63, 3:50.27 = *3:47.88* // So close to sub-3 single!
*PyraMinx:* (4.92), 7.06, 7.86, 13.77, (13.86) = *9.57* // Wow those 3 1st scrambles!!! PB single & Ao5
*Square-1:* (5:07.60), (2:15.73), 2:19.96, 2:25.96, 3:13.79 = *2:39.91* // Not bad cubeshapes, need to learn an advanced method
*Skewb:* (10.71), 12.68, 13.88, (16.07), 10.71 = *12.43* // Two Z-perms again 

*** FMC Solution:

Scramble: B2 U R2 D2 U B2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L D R2 F U2 F U2 R2 F U
Solution: B2 R' B' D2 B F L2 D F2 D' F L' D L2 D2 L D' L' D' L D2 x2 D R D' F2 L' U' L F2 R2 U R U' R2

Explanation:
B2 R' B' D2 B // 3 cross edges + F2L pair
F L2 D F2 D' F // F2L#2 + prepare 4th cross edge & 3rd pair & orient edges
L' D L2 D2 L // F2L#3 + prepare 4th
D' L' D' L // Insert F2L#4
D2 x2 D R D' F2 L' U' L F2 R2 U R U' R2 // AUF + ZBLL


----------



## kbrune (Mar 22, 2016)

*2x2*: 10.13
8.87, 11.03, 10.49, 8.85, 12.07 should have practiced before hand

*3x3*: 20.97
21.04, 21.88, 22.37, 18.33, 19.98 

*4x4*: 1:32.57
1:39.73, 1:25.70, 1:35.17, 1:24.60, 1:36.85
No more yau for this guy

*5x5*:  3:29.33
3:41.72, 3:43.88, 3:33.28, 3:12.65, 3.13.00
Good finish

*6x6*: 13:15.78
13:26.04, 12:02.79, 13:34.69, 13:06.98, 13:14.32

*7x7*: 23:13.06
24:51.92, 22:16.28, 22:33.24, 25:17.71, 20:12.06
That was brutal. Hands are Killin me!

*2-3-4 Relay*: 2:22.44

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 5:40.58
PB I think

*2BLD*: 1:18.44
1:26.74, 1:29.84, 1:18.44

*3BLD*: 5:22.29
5:22.29, DNF, DNF

*MultiBLD*: DNF
2/2 (32:36.50)
Didn't have time for 3. Feels good to get 2 even if I was over time. One step closer

*MTS*: 3:12.84
3:34.71, 3:37.71, 5:51.59, 2:08.07, 2:25.88
pretty fun event!

*OH*: 1:00.79
1:03.24, 57.15, 60.44, 58.68, 1:05.72

*Pyraminx*: 16.74
20.20, 18.40, 19.79, 14.61, 12.90

*Megaminx*: 4:35.60
4:36.53, 4:32.16, 4:42.78, 4:28.45, 4:38.12
3 PBs in an ao5. Whoa!

*Skewb*: 31.28
22.84, 41.67, 26.34, 35.21, 32.28

*FMC*: 40 moves
Inspection Y
* D' R' F' R 2x2x2
U D L' D2 R' D' X cross
U F U' F2 U F 2nd pair
L' U L U2 F U F' 3rd pair
U R' U2 R U R' U' R last pair
U2 R2 U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2 pll skip
X2 L' U2 L U' D F' U2 F u' X2 Y' insert at * 

Final solution
Z2 Y L' U2 L U' D F' U2 F u' Z2 Y R' F' R U D L' D2 R' D' U F U' F2 U F L' U L U2 F U F' U R' U2 R U R' U' R U2

Pretty lucky for me. Very first solve through I come to a pll skip so I just Used it.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 22, 2016)

2x2: 3.13, 4.04, 3.11, (4.40), (2.87)=3.42//cool
3x3: 12.19, 15.39, (10.51), (18.15), 11.81= 13.13//sub 14 forum comp like finally
2-4: 2:04.11// bleh.Plus two
OH: (26.81), 34.76, 31.21, (43.15), 31.70= 32.56// decent average, good single
Pyra: 9.26, 8.10, (7.65), 7.70, (13.66)=8.35//good avg but last scramble messed up
Skewb: 14.12, (DNF), (10.74), 16.49, 12.52=14.38//i cri eri tim
2-5: DNF//Forgot to solve the 2x2


----------



## APdRF (Mar 22, 2016)

Only MBLD and 4BLD (if I dare to try) to go!


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 23, 2016)

3x3x3: 24.00, (21.56), 24.42, (25.78), 22.51 = 23.64
2x2x2: (4.10), (7.50), 5.34, 5.71, 6.65 = 5.90


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 23, 2016)

APdRF said:


> Only MBLD and 4BLD (if I dare to try) to go!


You get more than a few points just for competing in big bld events. Those events
were the main difference in points between you and Eddy last week. So go for it .


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 23, 2016)

*3x3*
(36.15), 35.35, (34.75), 36.00, 35.76 = *35.71*


----------



## Selkie (Mar 23, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> You get more than a few points just for competing in big bld events. Those events
> were the main difference in points between you and Eddy last week. So go for it .



Completely agree, the complete lack of BLD is the reason I cannot get in the top 10. Really must tackle BLD, it been my nemesis


----------



## APdRF (Mar 23, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> You get more than a few points just for competing in big bld events. Those events
> were the main difference in points between you and Eddy last week. So go for it .



Hahaha, that's a very good motivation! I'll do a few centres attempts and then I'll go for that 4BLD  Also, I got my first non-DNF MBLD!!  (3rd attempt, went safe)


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 23, 2016)

*3x3x3 FMC* = *DNF*. Out of time, and I messed up something somewhere. I thought I had a 52 move solution. EDIT: in two hours I ended up with a 57-move solution. Next week . . 
*2x2x2*: (14.25), 10.38, 12.39, (9.58), 12.59 = *11.79*
*3x3x3*: (37.81), (DNF), 40.06, 49.16, 39.96 = *43.06* Gotta stop hitting that timer early.
*4x4x4*: 2:37.80, (2:28.71), (3:29.77), 2:29.73, 3:13.67 = *2:47.07* Second solve beat my pb, and the 4th would have if not for the 2nd. Last one would have been sub-3 if not for messing up a basic U-perm.
*2-3-4 relay*: *4:05.11*


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 24, 2016)

clock: 14.23, DNF, 23.07, 12.15, 13.02 = 16.78 bad
pyra: 5.29, 7.47, 6.32, 5.10, 6.14 = 5.92


----------



## APdRF (Mar 24, 2016)

OMG, that third attempt was SO close. I believe it's a memo mistake.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 25, 2016)

APdRF said:


> View attachment 6042
> 
> OMG, that third attempt was SO close. I believe it's a memo mistake.



Next time you make it!


----------



## Doudou (Mar 25, 2016)

3x3 ave:
9.70 11.34 11.76 15.17 12.39 = 11.83


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 25, 2016)

*3X3X3*: (18.64) 17.18 16.99 (15.21) 16.61 = *16.93* // holy moly, that went great


----------



## mafergut (Mar 25, 2016)

kbrune said:


> *3BLD*: 5:22.29
> 5:22.29, DNF, DNF
> 
> *MultiBLD*: DNF
> ...



How can you do 3BLD in 5:22 and then take more than half an hour for 2 cube MBLD? For just 1 cube you do some faster audio memo or something?


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 25, 2016)

FM: B D2 B' F' R B' R' F2 R B R2 F2 R B2 D' L2 D F' D' L D2 L' D2 (23)

Was working with Rob, but all these parts were mine, so I'm claiming it 



Spoiler



F L2 R' F2 R B2 D' L2 // 2x2x3 // Found this by finding F L2 U with premove D2 first. Then using the block in a different way.
Switch to Inverse (premoves L2 D B2 R' F2 R L2 F')
D2 L D2 L' D F D' // F2L and Leave 3C3E // Pretty obvious continuation to try
Skeleton F L2 * R' F2 R B2 D' L2 D F' D' L D2 L' D2 (15)
Insert L2 F' B # D2 F B' at * to cancel 4 moves (lucky insertion)
Insert F2 R B' R' F2 R B R' at # to cancel 2 moves


----------



## Doudou (Mar 26, 2016)

2x2 ave: 3.92
3.78 3.38 2.24 6.85 4.61


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 26, 2016)

2x2- 5.66 (38.04) 3.85 (3.65) 5.29= *4.93*
3x3- 14.16 17.69 17.51 12.98 14.87= *15.51*
4x4- 
Skewb- 10.26 16.25 (9.68) (17.58) 14.31= *13.61*
Pyraminx- 4.64 6.94 6.50 6.79 DNF= *6.74*
2-4= *1:32.23*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 27, 2016)

333: 16.40, (13.46), (18.63), 17.28, 16.93 = 16.87 [Eww]
Square-1: 39.75, (37.28), 45.95, (58.06), 46.82 = 44.17

This is all i feel like doing


----------



## PDT (Mar 27, 2016)

2x2:
5.298, 5.911, (4.812), 5.541, (6.190) =5.583
3x3:
(16.796), 16.768, 13.755, (12.456), 12.826=14.450
4x4:
(58.914), (47.095) [ pb  ], 50.021, 57.328, 56.515=54.621


----------



## IridiuM (Mar 27, 2016)

3x3

1. 31.86
2. (33.16)
3. (24.48)
4. 30.03
5. 32.36
AO5 = 31.42

3x3 OH

1. (1:18.86)
2. 1:05.21
3. 54.99
4. 1:14.18
5. (49.83)
AO5 = 1:04:80


----------



## Dene (Mar 28, 2016)

*3x3:* 14.03, (12.55), 19.25, 17.52, (19.74) = 16.93
*4x4:* 1:03.25, (56.42), 56.91, (1:04.34), 1:02.72 = 1:00.96
*5x5:* (DNF), 1:41.46, 1:40.05, 1:41.40, (1:34.28) = 1:40.97
*6x6:* 2:57.26, 3:03.83, (2:52.90), 3:08.96, (3:09.60) = 3:03.35
*7x7:* (4:23.00), 4:32.49, 4:29.91, 4:25.78, (4:40.44) = 4:29.39
*OH:* 36.33, (25.45), 29.43, (DNF), 29.64 = 31.80
*Megaminx:* (2:18.64), (1:54.33), 2:07.49, 2:04.79, 2:09.21 = 2:07.16


----------



## kbrune (Mar 28, 2016)

mafergut said:


> How can you do 3BLD in 5:22 and then take more than half an hour for 2 cube MBLD? For just 1 cube you do some faster audio memo or something?



Yeah. For single I use images only for corners and edges I come up with a word or sound per letter pair. For multi I have to come up with images for every pair and I'm terrible at it. I sometimes spend a whole minute searching for one image. I'm slowly building a list for that reason. I have about 140/500 so far. Sometimes I forget to add them to my list. My goal is to eventually attempt 10 cubes in comp.


----------



## h2f (Mar 28, 2016)

I did an attempt of 6bld but Im not sure if I can count it because after 20 minutes memo I've realized I was mistaken during obliques and gave up. I havent finished my memo...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 28, 2016)

h2f said:


> I did an attempt of 6bld but Im not sure if I can count it because after 20 minutes memo I've realized I was mistaken during obliques and gave up. I havent finished my memo...


If you spent 20 minutes on it I think you can count it as a DNF.


----------



## h2f (Mar 28, 2016)

Ok. I will add it. I've memoed over a half of the cube. I have a lot of dnfs in all blind events this week. I hope next will be better.


----------



## Bogdan (Mar 28, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 4.84, 5.92, 6.50, (4.04), (6.62)-> *5.75*
*3x3x3:* 17.66, 19.75, (20.83), (15.06), 18.46-> *18.62*
*4x4x4:* 1:18.08, 1:17.73, 1:20.33, (1:15.09), (1:23.78)-> *1:18.71*
*5x5x5:* (2:25.16), 2:30.73, (2:37.90), 2:36.47, 2:28.30-> *2:31.83*
*7x7x7:* 8:49.45, (9:17.59), (8:27.03), 8:41.42, 9:15.05-> *8:55.31*
*2x2x2BLD:* 1:38.90, 1:42.45, 1:15.32-> *1:15.32*
*3x3x3BLD:* 4:51.20, 4:57.57, 5:36.85-> *4:51.20*
*3x3x3OH:* 35.70, 37.66, 32.84, (39.17), (27.07)-> *35.40*
*234*-> *1:58.57*
*2345*-> *4:23.29*
*megaminx:* (2:37.36), (2:52.23), 2:42.47, 2:49.95, 2:50.11-> *2:47.51*
*sq-1:* 47.33, (43.77), (1:00.00), 45.18, 54.01-> *48.84*
*skewb:* (13.04), (10.28), 10.97, 11.85, 11.99-> *11.60*

*FMC:* 35 moves
Solution: L U2 L2 F L B L' F' L D2 B D2 F' L2 D F' D2 L' D U R2 U' L' U R2 U' D' L D L' B' L B D L'

L U2 L' * B D2 B //2x2x2
D2 F' L2 D F' //2x2x3
D2 L' D ** L' D' L D2 //f2l-1
D'(cancelled) L' B' L B D L' //orient edges

insertions:

* L' F L B L' F' L B' (3 moves cancelation)
** U R2 U' L' U R2 U' L (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## TcubesAK (Mar 29, 2016)

3x3x3 - (19.22) - 14.91 - (11.30) - 14.93 - 13.46 = 14.43 (Yay.)

4x4x4 - (1:13.39) - 1:29.79 - 1:27.73 - 1:19.58 - 1:22.35 = 1:23.22 

2x2x2 - (4.79) - (3.59) - 4.45 - 3.82 - 3.97 = 4.08 

Skewb - 5.98 - 5.58 - (5.05) - (8.36) - 5.42 = 5.66 (Yay.)

Pyraminx - 6.77 - 6.67 - 6.61 - (7.39) - (6.49+) - 6.69 (Not that good.)

2x2x2-3x3x3-4x4x4 - 1:35.59 (Yay.)

2x2x2-3x3x3-4x4x4-5x5x5 - 4:34.04

3x3x3 OH - (DNF) - (33.07) - 58.22 - 41.30 - 43.50 = 44.92 (Bad.)

2x2x2 BLD - DNF - DNF - DNF (Terrible.)

5x5x5 - 2:51.41 - (4:56.34) - 3:18.21 - (2:41.73) - 3:08.16 = 3:05.93 (Horrible , I did better on Megaminx than on 5x5.)

Megaminx - (2:45.80) - 3:20.14 - 2:56.58 - 3:18.89 - 2:59.49 = 3:04.99 (Yay.)

3x3x3 MTS - (DNF) - 5:01.43 - (2:02.72) - 2:17.38 - 2:04.94 = 3:07.93 (Bad.)

Overall, I think I did pretty good.


----------



## TcubesAK (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry, I finished my FMC right after the unofficial-official statistic "Thingy" switched over to week 13. I hope this can still count 

3x3x3 FMC - x2 F2 R' D' B D R' U2 R U2 L U L' R' U' R U2 y' R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' y U R' F R U R U' R' F' y R2 Uw' R U' R U R' Uw R2 y R U' R' U = 49 Moves.

x2 F2 R' D' B D// CROSS
R' U2 R U2 L U L'// 1ST PAIR
R' U' R// 2ND PAIR
U2 y' R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R'// 3RD PAIR
y U R' F R U R U' R' F'// 4TH PAIR + OLL
y R2 Uw' R U' R U R' Uw R2 y R U' R' U// PLL


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 29, 2016)

so basically I got my 4x4 PB avg5, Pyra PB avg5 and 5x5 PB single  yeahhhh


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 29, 2016)

Preliminary result (it aint over until 2016-13 is up)
Congrats to APdRF, EDDDY and Iggy!

*2x2x2*(36)

 1.96 WACWCA
 2.05 G2013
 2.43 Isaac Lai
 2.50 DanpHan
 2.51 Iggy
 2.88 hssandwich
 3.03 Rcuber123
 3.19 Matei N.
 3.29 APdRF
 3.35 Torch
 3.43 asacuber
 3.67 YouCubing
 3.80 ichcubegern
 3.86 EDDDY
 3.92 Doudou
 3.95 Tx789
 4.08 TcubesAK
 4.22 pantu2000
 4.92 lucadaboss10
 4.93 ViliusRibinskas
 5.36 Now3852
 5.53 rhaxx
 5.56 MFCuber
 5.58 PDT
 5.62 mafergut
 5.75 Bogdan
 5.90 PurpleBanana
 7.35 JoshuaStacker
 7.39 h2f
 8.46 Selkie
 10.13 kbrune
 11.09 GhostBear53
 11.79 One Wheel
 11.94 Jason Green
 15.51 fodorgreta
 16.23 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(47)

 8.75 DanpHan
 10.23 hssandwich
 10.73 EDDDY
 11.07 APdRF
 11.30 Isaac Lai
 11.72 Iggy
 11.83 Doudou
 11.83 TheMHCuber
 12.16 pantu2000
 12.39 ichcubegern
 12.91 Torch
 13.13 asacuber
 13.76 Selkie
 14.33 Rcuber123
 14.43 TcubesAK
 14.44 PDT
 14.74 G2013
 14.95 YouCubing
 14.99 Now3852
 15.51 ViliusRibinskas
 15.53 Kenneth Svendson
 16.05 MLGCubez
 16.87 Ordway Persyn
 16.93 Dene
 16.93 MarcelP
 18.01 Tx789
 18.41 mafergut
 18.62 Bogdan
 19.03 lucadaboss10
 20.04 h2f
 20.97 kbrune
 22.31 username...
 22.45 Jason Green
 22.50 MFCuber
 23.64 PurpleBanana
 24.18 Physfaxe
 26.62 Deri Nata Wijaya
 30.18 fernblaze
 31.42 IridiuM
 32.09 Davidwestlgrw
 32.68 JoshuaStacker
 35.70 rishirs321
 36.23 fodorgreta
 36.87 Pragitya
 37.88 GhostBear53
 40.48 MatsBergsten
 43.06 One Wheel
*4x4x4*(24)

 40.94 EDDDY
 42.80 Iggy
 44.83 ichcubegern
 44.98 Isaac Lai
 46.74 APdRF
 49.25 G2013
 51.87 pantu2000
 54.62 PDT
 58.71 Torch
 1:00.96 Dene
 1:00.99 YouCubing
 1:03.65 Selkie
 1:18.71 Bogdan
 1:19.51 Now3852
 1:20.14 h2f
 1:23.22 TcubesAK
 1:32.57 kbrune
 1:35.50 username...
 1:57.39 mafergut
 1:59.41 JoshuaStacker
 2:12.68 GhostBear53
 2:15.16 fodorgreta
 2:15.16 MatsBergsten
 2:47.07 One Wheel
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:13.02 DanpHan
 1:27.53 APdRF
 1:35.77 EDDDY
 1:37.02 Iggy
 1:40.97 Dene
 1:54.96 YouCubing
 2:04.04 Torch
 2:12.58 Selkie
 2:31.83 Bogdan
 3:05.93 TcubesAK
 3:22.47 h2f
 3:29.33 kbrune
 4:13.83 MatsBergsten
 4:24.45 JoshuaStacker
 4:42.73 mafergut
 4:53.03 GhostBear53
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:38.15 APdRF
 3:03.35 Dene
 3:35.55 EDDDY
 4:25.22 YouCubing
 4:37.57 Selkie
 8:49.77 GhostBear53
13:15.78 kbrune
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:05.01 APdRF
 4:29.39 Dene
 5:54.38 EDDDY
 6:37.96 YouCubing
 7:15.99 Selkie
 8:55.31 Bogdan
23:13.82 kbrune
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 17.30 DanpHan
 18.47 Lapinsavant
 20.48 Isaac Lai
 21.40 ichcubegern
 21.64 pantu2000
 21.91 Iggy
 22.26 APdRF
 25.84 Torch
 27.91 YouCubing
 28.53 Rcuber123
 31.80 Dene
 32.56 asacuber
 34.87 EDDDY
 35.40 Bogdan
 43.67 mafergut
 47.67 TcubesAK
 50.07 Selkie
 53.79 h2f
 1:00.79 kbrune
 1:03.32 Now3852
 1:04.79 IridiuM
 1:10.99 JoshuaStacker
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:00.85 APdRF
 2:01.81 EDDDY
 2:33.92 YouCubing
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 7.35 hssandwich
 11.82 Iggy
 25.83 MatsBergsten
 27.87 Rcuber123
 30.75 Torch
 32.49 EDDDY
 50.12 APdRF
 1:15.32 Bogdan
 1:18.44 kbrune
 1:28.22 YouCubing
 1:49.47 mafergut
 2:12.43 Selkie
 DNF G2013
 DNF h2f
 DNF TcubesAK
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 28.15 Iggy
 1:13.44 EDDDY
 1:14.32 hssandwich
 1:40.82 h2f
 1:43.56 MatsBergsten
 1:44.94 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:45.83 G2013
 1:46.60 Torch
 2:17.28 APdRF
 4:51.20 Bogdan
 5:22.29 kbrune
12:16.74 mafergut
 DNF YouCubing
 DNF Rcuber123
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 2:58.40 Iggy
 4:01.73 CyanSandwich
 5:36.40 MatsBergsten
 6:38.67 hssandwich
 7:14.67 EDDDY
 DNF APdRF
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

13:47.86 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
 DNF Iggy
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

15/17 (36:20)  kamilprzyb
10/10 (50:22)  Deri Nata Wijaya
10/11 (48:59)  EDDDY
10/11 (52:38)  MatsBergsten
2/3 (17:17)  APdRF
1/2 ( 9:28)  h2f
0/2 (22:46)  mafergut
0/2 (32:36)  kbrune
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 1:01.27 Torch
 1:17.94 EDDDY
 1:52.85 mafergut
 2:13.43 APdRF
 2:54.23 YouCubing
 3:07.92 TcubesAK
 3:12.77 kbrune
 DNF Selkie
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 54.76 Iggy
 1:01.90 EDDDY
 1:05.04 Isaac Lai
 1:05.44 APdRF
 1:09.27 ichcubegern
 1:10.05 Torch
 1:32.23 ViliusRibinskas
 1:35.59 TcubesAK
 1:44.50 Selkie
 1:48.44 YouCubing
 1:56.58 Now3852
 1:58.01 h2f
 1:58.57 Bogdan
 2:04.11 asacuber
 2:22.44 kbrune
 2:26.33 mafergut
 3:16.23 GhostBear53
 3:40.25 fodorgreta
 4:05.11 One Wheel
 4:07.84 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:35.80 APdRF
 2:50.64 Iggy
 2:55.95 EDDDY
 3:25.91 Torch
 3:43.74 YouCubing
 4:23.29 Bogdan
 4:34.04 TcubesAK
 4:40.71 Selkie
 5:38.33 h2f
 5:40.58 kbrune
 7:12.42 MatsBergsten
 7:47.93 mafergut
 7:58.17 GhostBear53
 DNF asacuber
*Magic*(2)

 1.40 fodorgreta
 3.21 YouCubing
*Skewb*(21)

 4.08 Isaac Lai
 5.66 TcubesAK
 6.82 Iggy
 7.35 ichcubegern
 7.44 Tx789
 7.67 APdRF
 7.97 pantu2000
 8.37 EDDDY
 8.59 Rcuber123
 8.68 Torch
 11.09 YouCubing
 11.60 Bogdan
 12.42 mafergut
 13.61 ViliusRibinskas
 14.38 asacuber
 15.53 h2f
 16.77 JoshuaStacker
 17.36 Selkie
 23.80 Now3852
 31.28 kbrune
 32.53 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(5)

 13.70 APdRF
 14.14 YouCubing
 14.78 Selkie
 16.77 pyr14
 26.66 EDDDY
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.64 Isaac Lai
 4.62 YouCubing
 4.80 APdRF
 4.92 pantu2000
 5.63 MFCuber
 5.82 EDDDY
 5.92 pyr14
 6.13 Iggy
 6.30 ichcubegern
 6.60 Torch
 6.68 TcubesAK
 6.74 ViliusRibinskas
 6.82 JoshuaStacker
 7.55 Tx789
 8.22 Matei N.
 8.35 asacuber
 9.56 mafergut
 13.66 Now3852
 15.29 Selkie
 17.60 kbrune
 51.41 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:10.33 Isaac Lai
 1:11.84 Iggy
 1:49.40 Torch
 1:53.85 APdRF
 1:59.95 YouCubing
 2:07.16 Dene
 2:47.51 Bogdan
 3:04.99 TcubesAK
 3:47.88 mafergut
 4:35.60 kbrune
 5:01.94 Selkie
 DNF JoshuaStacker
*Square-1*(13)

 12.29 Raptor56
 16.37 Iggy
 18.24 DanpHan
 18.73 EDDDY
 23.77 ichcubegern
 25.40 YouCubing
 27.59 APdRF
 38.18 Torch
 38.44 Selkie
 38.83 Tx789
 44.17 Ordway Persyn
 48.84 Bogdan
 2:39.90 mafergut
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

22 TheDubDubJr
22 guusrs
23 kinch2002
29 irontwig
30 okayama
32 APdRF
33 AlphaSheep
34 mafergut
35 h2f
35 Bogdan
38 arbivara
40 kbrune
49 TcubesAK
53 YouCubing
DNF  One Wheel

*Contest results*

353 APdRF
332 EDDDY
301 Iggy
265 YouCubing
243 Torch
212 Isaac Lai
187 TcubesAK
181 ichcubegern
174 Bogdan
173 Selkie
165 h2f
159 mafergut
147 DanpHan
146 kbrune
143 pantu2000
135 MatsBergsten
128 hssandwich
116 Rcuber123
115 Dene
111 asacuber
111 G2013
94 Now3852
87 ViliusRibinskas
84 Tx789
71 PDT
68 Doudou
65 JoshuaStacker
58 Deri Nata Wijaya
52 MFCuber
46 GhostBear53
45 kamilprzyb
43 TheMHCuber
42 lucadaboss10
40 Matei N.
38 WACWCA
35 Ordway Persyn
30 One Wheel
30 Kenneth Svendson
30 username...
29 MLGCubez
28 PurpleBanana
27 fodorgreta
26 MarcelP
25 guusrs
25 TheDubDubJr
25 Lapinsavant
23 kinch2002
23 Jason Green
22 irontwig
21 pyr14
21 okayama
19 AlphaSheep
18 IridiuM
17 Raptor56
17 rhaxx
15 arbivara
15 Physfaxe
13 CyanSandwich
13 fernblaze
11 Davidwestlgrw
9 rishirs321
7 Pragitya


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 29, 2016)

My FMC was a DNF due to time, and when I did come up with a solution it was 57 moves, not 52.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 29, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> My FMC was a DNF due to time, and when I did come up with a solution it was 57 moves, not 52.



Thanks, the program found the 52 later in the line and thought that was the result  (or  perhaps) Corrected it now.


----------



## Torch (Mar 29, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Contest results*
> 
> 353 APdRF
> 332 EDDDY
> ...



Wow, I must be really rusty. 

Nah, just kidding, congrats!


----------



## mafergut (Mar 29, 2016)

Torch said:


> Wow, I must be really rusty.
> 
> Nah, just kidding, congrats!



It's all due to the fact that he is now doing Feet, you know, even though he said he did not like it


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 29, 2016)

Torch said:


> Wow, I must be really rusty.
> 
> Nah, just kidding, congrats!



Well participation points are a thing, I did 6x6, 7x7, Magic, Feet and FMC so yeah
but thanks!


mafergut said:


> It's all due to the fact that he is now doing Feet, you know, even though he said he did not like it



I've been dong Feet for quite a while now, just not much of it


----------



## APdRF (Mar 30, 2016)

Yay, PB! Going for 400 points next week hahaha jk


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 30, 2016)

Sorry to be so late this week - the new competition is up now.


----------

